# german shepherd deer tracker????



## lungbuster123 (Jan 28, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone has ever seen a german shepherd that will track deer?? they have very strong noses whats yalls thoughts?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 28, 2009)

We had one once that would run rabbits. I think he hunted by sight only though. Very smart dog. He didn't really care what we were doing, he just wanted to be involved. Ringo RIP.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Jan 28, 2009)

They are used as police dogs tracking and drug/bomb detection, so I don't see why they couldn't be trained to track a deer.

Alison


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

You can train a German Shepherd to EASILY be a tracking dog for deer.  They are great dogs, I am looking for one again.  My last one was incredible.


----------



## wildlands (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes they can be trained to track wounded deer. Start early Keep if fun and consistent and you will have you a tracking buddy.


----------



## rabbithound (Jan 28, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> We had one once that would run rabbits. I think he hunted by sight only though. Very smart dog. He didn't really care what we were doing, he just wanted to be involved. Ringo RIP.




X2 ....

Dave, 

I have one now...her name is Ava and she is about 4 years old. She is exactly like what you say....she dont care as long as she s there. She will jump a rabbit, retieve doves in a field full of guns, and still just stretch out in front of the fireplace every night. She is the best dog I have ever had ....and I doubt I will be without one when the dreaded day comes that she leaves me. I have 2 kids (7y/o and 3y/o) and she is the best dog with them. 


Cant say enough positive about her!!!! I'd run a pack of em' if could afford to feed them!!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 28, 2009)

i just picked up an nice female i think im gonna train her to track for me out of harris county...shes only 7 weeks so it'll be alittle while but ill be able to help my fellow hunters find them deer maybe even that monster buck


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 28, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> You can train a German Shepherd to EASILY be a tracking dog for deer.  They are great dogs, I am looking for one again.  My last one was incredible.



there is a guy in auburn,ga who has two more i just picked up my female today hes got a real nice tan one with a black face (REAL NICE SABLE) and a black and brown if your interested PM me ill get you his number better hurry though only the two left


----------



## wildlands (Jan 28, 2009)

Lungbuster I hope the dog turns out good. There is a great need for a tracking dog in the Harris, Troup, Heard area. I get many calls each year from that area and most of the time can not get over there due to work.

Ken


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 28, 2009)

wildlands said:


> Lungbuster I hope the dog turns out good. There is a great need for a tracking dog in the Harris, Troup, Heard area. I get many calls each year from that area and most of the time can not get over there due to work.
> 
> Ken



well shes still young so it'll be a bit before she starts tracking but anyone have any idea on what age i should start her or how to go about it? she will be my first tracking dog so were gonna have to learn together


----------



## wildlands (Jan 28, 2009)

You can start her as young as 10 weeks on formal practice tracks with liver drags. There are a few games that you can do as young as 6 weeks to get them using their nose. Go to www.hillockkennels.com and look at training your BMH also try www.unitedbloodtrackers.orf for a lot of good info. If you have not already gotten the book Tracking dogs for finding wounded deer I would highly sudjest it. If you have any specific question and want to talk my number is on the Hillock Kennels web site.

Ken


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 29, 2009)

wildlands said:


> You can start her as young as 10 weeks on formal practice tracks with liver drags. There are a few games that you can do as young as 6 weeks to get them using their nose. Go to www.hillockkennels.com and look at training your BMH also try www.unitedbloodtrackers.orf for a lot of good info. If you have not already gotten the book Tracking dogs for finding wounded deer I would highly sudjest it. If you have any specific question and want to talk my number is on the Hillock Kennels web site.
> 
> Ken




thanks man greatly apprictiated i might have to call you up when we get her training...where can i get the liver and legs and all that ill need to start training her? with deer season being closed i cant kill one to use and i was hopeing to have her in the medium class range my next season


----------



## wildlands (Jan 29, 2009)

There is always rd kill. It will really take two season of training to get here were you want. After doing mock trails this summer I would only put her on track that you know where the deer is. Instill in her the fact that everytime you put here on a track no matter how short that there is a deer at the other end. You do not need her to fail the first year. The train the second summer and the 2 season you will have a dog that will track. Now she will still be youn and not have the attention span or experience of an older dog but she will track for you. It really is the third season that they settle down and come into their own. That is not to say that they can not make some great recoveries at an early age becasue they can, their performence just will not be consistent.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 29, 2009)

wildlands said:


> There is always rd kill. It will really take two season of training to get here were you want. After doing mock trails this summer I would only put her on track that you know where the deer is. Instill in her the fact that everytime you put here on a track no matter how short that there is a deer at the other end. You do not need her to fail the first year. The train the second summer and the 2 season you will have a dog that will track. Now she will still be youn and not have the attention span or experience of an older dog but she will track for you. It really is the third season that they settle down and come into their own. That is not to say that they can not make some great recoveries at an early age becasue they can, their performence just will not be consistent.




ok thanks alot man and ill post some pics up of her this weekend when I get home


----------

